# DVD?Video



## Plumber (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a video on the market to assist model ship builders.
The books etc. are very good,but sometimes you have a tricky piece which is easier to be talked through.
I recently built a plank on frame kit which was Spanish in origin, no instructions,just a plan and a list of parts which had not translated into English very well.
Maybe its food for thought by one of you experts out there


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ithink that that is a very tall order. there are so many different aspects of modeling ,not to think every individual modeler has his own techniques and ways, that to write even a general for videoing would be akin to a complete set of encyclopedea bittanica, sory to say. and even then someone would argue that they do it differently!


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Have you tried a modelling club? I've been member of one (a Norwegian one) for a while, meet once a month, sometimes some expert on etching or welding or something has been invited, always someone brings a model or a newly made/bought tool etc along, we discuss it and whatever some member has on his mind. Club's got a library and a website. Every member gets a list of members phone numbers and e-mail adresses, (some of the members are professionals), in short: no need to get stuck on any problem. 
I'm sure that a number of Brits out there has built your spanish kit and are most willing to help; try your local club. Someone here must know what that club is called(?). Regards, Stein.


----------



## willie struth (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright Plumber , i,ve just started on a model of HMS BOUNTY , BY CONSTRUCTO, & finished off the deck planking , and i,m ready for my 1st layer of planking the keel, hull etc , i seen a site on u-tube , called LAUCKSTREET SHIPYARD.COM but you have to enrol on a course which is a few bucks , but best of luck ,i know what your goin on about i,m in the same "BOAT" you might say ! Willie.


----------

